# You know you're from Chicago if...



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

You know you're from Chicago if... 



The "Living Room" is called the "front room" 
(pronounced fronchroom) 
You don't pronounce the "s" at the end of Illinois. 
You become irate at people who do. 
You measure distance in minutes. 
You have no problem spelling or pronouncing "Des 
Plaines". 
Your school classes were canceled because of cold. 
Your school classes were canceled because of heat. 
You've ever had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the 
same day. 
Stores don't have sacks, they have bags. 
You end your sentences with an unnecessary 
preposition. Example: "Where's my coat at?" or "If you 
go to the mall I wanna go with." 
You can locate Illinois on the United States map. 
Your idea of a great tenderloin is when the meat is 
twice as big as the bun and accompanied only by 
ketchup and a dill pickle slice. 
When asked how your trip was to any foreign, exotic 
place, you say "It was different." 
You carry jumper cables in your car. 
You drink "pop." 
You realize that I-290, I-90, I-94, and I-294 are all 
different roads. 
You refer to any interstate highway as "the 
tollway".(not exactly) 
You know the names of the interstates: Stevenson, 
Kennedy,Eisenhower,Dan Ryan, and Edens. 
We say "expressway" not "freeway" or "interstate" 
You refer to anything South of I-80 as "Southern 
Illinois". 
You refer to Lake Michigan as "The Lake". 
You refer to Chicago as "The City". 
"The Super Bowl" refers to one specific game in a 
series of 35 played in January of 1986. 
No matter where you are, when you hear the term 
"Downtown" you immediately assume they're talking 
about Downtown Chicago. 
You have two favorite football teams: The Bears, and 
anyone who beats the Packers! 
You buy "The Trib". 
You think 30 degrees is great weather to wash your 
car! 
You know what goes on a Chicago Style Hot Dog. 
You know what Chicago Style Pizza REALLY is. 
You know why they call Chicago "The Windy City". 
You understand what "lake-effect" means. 
You know the difference between Amtrak and Metra, and 
know which station they end up at. 
You have ridden the "L". 
You can distinguish between the following area codes: 
847,630,773,708,312,& 815. 
You have used your furniture to guard your parking 
spot. 
You respond to the question "Where are you from" with 
a "side" ex: "WEST SIDE" 
You know what the phone number is to Empire Carpet.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"The "Living Room" is called the "front room""

It often is everywhere.

"You don't pronounce the "s" at the end of Illinois."

No intelligent person would

"You become irate at people who do."

It's annoying

"You measure distance in minutes."

As you do in any big city, where, due to traffic, kilometers or miles mean nothing.

"You have no problem spelling or pronouncing "Des
Plaines"."

Why would you?

"You've ever had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the
same day."

I've had to do that before, and I've never lived in Chicago...

"Stores don't have sacks, they have bags."

Really, in Chicago, I found someone who had no idea what a bag was when I asked for one, so I said sack and they knew.

"You can locate Illinois on the United States map."

Any intelligent person can...

"You end your sentences with an unnecessary
preposition. Example: "Where's my coat at?" or "If you
go to the mall I wanna go with."
Your idea of a great tenderloin is when the meat is
twice as big as the bun and accompanied only by
ketchup and a dill pickle slice.
When asked how your trip was to any foreign, exotic
place, you say "It was different."
You carry jumper cables in your car.
You drink "pop.""

Those apply just as much to the locals here. BTW, who doesn't drink pop (lets be honest, no matter how bad refined sugar and caffiene are for you, we still like them)

"You think 30 degrees is great weather to wash your
car!"

It is

"You know what Chicago Style Pizza REALLY is."

Bad. I was in Chicago. It's like, two inches think and had whole vegetables in it.

"You know why they call Chicago "The Windy City"."

Depends, there are two arguements. One is that it is very windy (I know that from 5 days there!) and two is their politics.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Once again, Mark has managed to suck all the helium out of our _Chicago-style_ party balloon. .


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Geez, Mark.. grow a sense of humor, willya?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

My response was meant to be entertaining Nick.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay Im being serious here on 2 points, 1) I think the whole idea behind the pop one is that some areas of the counrty call it pop and some all it soda. And 30 degress is not great weather to be washing a car in, water could get deep within the cracks of the locks and other places and freeze up and cause problems. Although being only 2 degress below frezing...nevermind, this is way to serious for this forum


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh, you mean 30 degrees FARENHEIT!!! I didn't know (well, actually I kinda did realise that, but I always use Celsius, mainly because we have to in school so that's what I best understand). Still, in Montana 30F ain't that bad. Because of the energy needed for phase change there's not much risk of freezing provided that it doesn't get any colder before it would dry.

Oh, and ya, I realised the soda vs pop vs soda pop when I looked back. I'm an idiot I wasn't thinking that way at all!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sheeeeesh!!! 

You're both idiots, but in a harmless sort of way 

:smoking:

______________
I should have been a proctologist 'cause there are so many assholes around.


----------

